

SelfControl: an OS X application which blocks mail and websites - namenotrequired
http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/

======
namenotrequired
I did not create this - I found it on HN a while ago, have shared it once or
twice since in comments. I realised more people may want to use it and that it
hasn't been submitted here for a while.

